# 3000 Mark



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WAY TO GO THOR
Congrats on hitting the 3000 mark
















Don


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thor baby...can I get your autograph?









Now you get to be inducted into the Outbackers Hall of Fame, located in a certain member's garage, where your Outback logo from your TT will be retired and proudly displayed... only I can't remember whose garage it is.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW!!!

3000  is awesome. Thanks for all the advise and humor Thor.

Here is to your next 3000..


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

3000 post...that should get you the key to the executive washroom.

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Of course he hit 3000, the nights are six months long up there. Oh wait . . . That's a little farther north, isn't it? Well, anyway, there's nothing to do in Canada except . . . . . Just what IS there to do in Canada?

Congrats Thor. You da man.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Wait a minute!* *WAIT JUST A DOG-GONE MINUTE!!* *Just hold your horses here folks!*

642 of those posts were while Thor was standing on a reverse moving conveyor belt runway!









Now, according to Thors own twisted logic, that would mean that he never actually made the posts, in which case his post count at this time would be 2,358.

Of course, any right thinking person knows that not only do the posts not count, but due to the reverse movement of the belt, *Thors actual post count at this time is a mere 1,716 posts*.









No, but seriously Thor...
Congratulations on 3,000 big posts! You are truely an important part of the heartbeat of Outbackers. Well done, my friend!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Wait a minute!* *WAIT JUST A DOG-GONE MINUTE!!* *Just hold your horses here folks!*
> 
> 642 of those posts were while Thor was standing on a reverse moving conveyor belt runway!
> 
> ...


At least none of his were 'bump'









Congrats Thor, we will toast you with Kool-Aid at the next rally





































John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor,

Congratulations are certainly in order. Way to go.









Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's alot of posts, congrats Thor.

I think at least half are over in the niagara rally thread









Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow! Congrats.

Not sure how you guys do it. I'd have to be on here 24/7 to get there. Hmm. must be why when I check who is online your names are always there.

Wayne


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Way to go! JollyMon better watch out now. I'll happily take the 3rd place posting in favor of you!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

WOW





































sunny

Dallas


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That's a lot of camping talk.,...........Congrats on 3k


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Jan here, 
I don't even think the 3,000 posts includes all the awesome pictures you have in the Gallery! 
A picture is worth a thousand posts in my book!















Great Posting Thor!








Jan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone







It is everyone that makes this forum so great even if they are wet on a conveyor belt moving backwards while holding glowsticks trying to fly in a vacuum going around a corner









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And parking in a swamp









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

> And parking in a swamp


Now that is funny









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, first he knocks me from the #3 spot....., the Y-Guy, and while I wasn't looking, I slid out of the draft and dropped to #5....Don your sneaky. Jolly better look out, these two are coming on strong...

Congrats Thor, and Don, it doesn't look like your too far behind.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

Quite an accomplishment. I wholeheartedly agree with my fellow camping enthusiasts in regaling you for your witticisms, your various and sundry comments on a menagerie of topics, and your overall willingness to share the ins and outs of your daily life there in the Northern Hemisphere.

You humble me.

Mark


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrats Thor! 3000!


----------

